# Snake Catchers Releasing Escaped Captive Animals Into The Wild.



## nick_75 (Jun 3, 2017)

I was recently approached by a work colleague for identification of a snake that his wife had found in their backyard. He showed me the picture that I have included.
I noted that the animal in the picture looks to be a Jungle or a designer with a lot Jungle in it. We live in SE QLD so the animal is a non-native. He called a local snake catcher to relocate the animal. I asked him to question the snake catcher on what they planned to do with the animal, as it is non-native and shouldn't be released into the wild. He told me that the snake catcher said that the animal was a local carpet and would be released in near by bush land. The animal was of a good size and most probably able to breed.
I see this as irresponsible behavior and am wondering how often this happens and to what cost to native populations.


----------



## pinefamily (Jun 3, 2017)

It's very hard to see your photo, as I can't click to enlarge it. However, from your description, it is indeed irresponsible to release a non-native into the wild, IMO.

Thanks, Nick. Too quick, lol.


----------



## nick_75 (Jun 3, 2017)

Larger image attached.

He/she did not go quietly, the snake catcher got slammed! My colleague said that it was very amusing to watch.


----------



## butters (Jun 4, 2017)

I live in brisbane and that photo looks just like some of the local carpets around here. They don't all look like that but it's not uncommon. I'm near Bunya. 
i wouldn't say that is a non local animal at all. 
IMO the snake catcher did the right thing.


----------



## baker (Jun 4, 2017)

As Butters has said, it just looks like a regular carpet that you can find around Brisbane. I found one earlier this year that looks very much like this one up Mount Glorious, and another one similar on the Gold coast. In my opinion the catcher has done the correct thing, nothing at all that suggests a non-native species. 

Cheers, Cameron


----------



## SKYWLKR (Jun 7, 2017)

Yes, I agree too. Not a jungle. But what's to say that it's not the offspring of South-East locale parents with different colour-ways.


----------

